# textrahmen mit css?



## Ripper (25. Juli 2002)

hi
Also ich hab ne css datei und möchte in der für meine schrift eine rahmen definieren (nur die schrift umranden) hat da einer ne idee wie dat geht???

thx im voraus

cu ripper


----------



## Guido (28. Juli 2002)

Ich denke das suchst du:

border-style (css1 - IE, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera)Erklärung:
Bestimmt die Darstellungsweise des Rahmens.Werte:

none: kein Rahmen (irgendwann braucht man´s bestimmt) 
dotted: gepunkteter Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Opera 5) 
dashed: gestrichelter Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Opera 5) 
solid: durchgezogene Linie (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
double: doppelter Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
groove: eine Art Riefenrahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
ridge: aufgewölbter Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
inset: eingesetzter Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
outset: aufsetztender Rahmen (IE5.5, Mozilla, Netscape 4.7x, Opera 5) 
Beispiel: 
H1 {
   border-style: dotted;
}

Grüße Guido


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2002)

ausführlich steht das ganze dann noch mal hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/rahmen.htm#border

das müsstest du dann aber ggf. in einem <div>-tag einbauen, weil das sonst nicht den gewünschten effekt bringt.


----------



## Ripper (29. Juli 2002)

*schon gut*

ne schon gut was ich gesucht habe war das hier 


```
td.border
    {
    filter:glow(color=#000000, strength=2);
    }
```

dass eben nur die letter unrandet werden


----------

